# Stands made for assistant carry/point?



## jonathan7007 (May 3, 2013)

I want a pole or stand that my assistant can hold to point a small softbox at an event or outdoor shoot that calls for a two-legged-lightstand. Yes, I can offer him or her a folded lightstand but I wonder if anyone has seen a pole with better handle, grip surfaces -- to make pointing, lifting, holding easier?

As I was typing I thought to check Lastolite. They offer this one: 
http://www.lastolite.com/extending-handles.php
which seems well thought out.

Alternatives? Experience to share with this kind of solution?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 3, 2013)

Visit your local hardware store for the painter's pole of your choice (various lengths, telescoping, etc., all inexpensive), then put a Kacey Pole Adapter on the end for the standard 5/8" stud. 

http://www.kaceyenterprises.com/?page_id=447


----------



## privatebydesign (May 3, 2013)

I made one, it wasn't difficult, from a SureLine painters pole, they are really well made with very comfortable hand grips. I just drilled and taped the end with a 3/8-16 thread and put a spigot on it. I can then put any lighting accessory on it.

But the Kacey is definitely the nicest "over the counter" solution I have seen.


----------



## Chris Burch (May 3, 2013)

I use this expanding painter pole with the Kacey Pole Adapter Neuro mentioned above. It has a padded handle, one-button expansion lock and is very light...

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Shur-Line-Easy-Reach-60-in-Adjustable-Extension-Pole-06570L/100534761?N=ary0


----------



## jonathan7007 (May 3, 2013)

Great! Thank you Chris, Neuro, PbD, for reminding me about Kaycee. I stumbled on their site a long time ago and was impressed with the range of solutions they offer. But I always thought about their gear when not at a computer. There's other gear I need available there, too.


----------



## Quasimodo (May 3, 2013)

I've been using my Benro Carbon monopod, but I guess that this solution is lighter, not to speak of slimmer


----------

